# Bloody Diarrhea



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

It could be something serious, or maybe not. Things happen. Tell that husband of yours to chill. The first time one of your human babes had a bit of diarrhea did he want to get rid of them too?  
Seriously though, I would withhold food for the rest of the night, maybe try a little canned pumpkin and take him to the vet in the morning. If he starts vomiting or gets lethargic a more urgent visit may be required. 
Good luck!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I second the withholding food and canned pumpkin suggestion (just make sure it is plain pumpkin, NOT pumpkin pie filling!) And yes, keep an eye on him for sure. If he's doing anything unusual, it'd be worth getting it checked out right away- better safe than sorry.

Jasper has had the same thing- it started off with diarrhea and the last couple of times it was bloody. Other than that, he was acting fine. When I took him to the vet in the morning, he said that it can be from the diarrhea itself- like it makes tears or something in the rectum? I don't recall exactly. In the end, Jasper just had a little bug, it worked its way out- he got egg and rice for a few days with some pumpkin and then slowly back to his old food.

I hope that your guy feels better soon!


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks all! DH is going to take him in this morning. I ended up calling the emergency vet and they said he sounded ok until today because he was acting ok. Then he had an even worse bout and I got worried again, until he came in and was back at chasing the cat immediately! He did fine overnight so we'll see this morning what's going on!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is comforting that the vet did not see this as an emergency. I hope it is what jasperspoo describes. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I wanted to update after seeing the vet this evening. He thinks Guinness probably ate something he shouldn't have as well, but said if he were obstructed, he'd be puking as well and would be acting sick. The dog is basically acting just fine. So he gave him a shot of something that was supposed to slow down his digestion (which doesn't seem to be working), an antibiotic, and instructions to feed him rice and beef or rice and chicken for the next 5 days. We're to call if it doesn't clear up in a week.

Of course, he's now had more all evening and it's bloody again so I'm trying not to be too worried. He doesn't want to eat the beef and rice, which stinks because I've been a vegetarian my entire life so cooking it for him was quite strange and unpleasant for me! At least the cat came around and nibbled at it...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like you just have to play a waiting game till whatever he ate works its way through his system. I hope Guinness feels well soon.


----------

